# Purchasing Channoides



## HarryG15

Hi all,
I’m looking for my first group of wild Betta channoides. I’ve tried bw aquatics and they responded to my questions but everytime I ask about the price for a group of Betta, they don’t seem to answer, if they respond I’ll update.
anyone know a good place in the US to get some channoides? I’m looking to breed.


----------

